# a nice article



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why I Think Egypt is the Best Place to Live Today
I know some might call me crazy, but lately I have been waking up everyday thanking God for having brought me back to Cairo. With the lines outside of embassies growing, attempts at a mini exodus started some time before the revolution even took place and have naturally in recent years, grown. Seems like most people want to peace out. But even given the myriad of chances that I had to leave, I fail to see a better place to live right now, than in Egypt.

https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/5e5c6b702fd5


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

That's so much of what I feel too. It is ripe with opportunity for alternative energy as a sustainable solution, water works & irrigation canals. My husband and I have been discussing it a lot how to help Egypt. He listens to my ideas and then bounces back the challenges I'd face, but I feel it can be done and have an impact. The biggest source of frustration for him is funding. I don't know how I'd do it exactly but I have the belief and feeling it's possible. Plus some ideas of where to start. I think what amazes him the most is that I really do want to help the people for the people's benefit. He has his own dreams of a non-profit medical clinic for Upper Egypt. I've been looking at how to do that too because I know it's his old dream. Egypt is our other home and I'd like to spend more time there working on a sustainable environmental impact for the region. I hope to make a larger impact for the betterment of all.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zaytoona said:


> That's so much of what I feel too. It is ripe with opportunity for alternative energy as a sustainable solution, water works & irrigation canals. My husband and I have been discussing it a lot how to help Egypt. He listens to my ideas and then bounces back the challenges I'd face, but I feel it can be done and have an impact. The biggest source of frustration for him is funding. I don't know how I'd do it exactly but I have the belief and feeling it's possible. Plus some ideas of where to start. I think what amazes him the most is that I really do want to help the people for the people's benefit. He has his own dreams of a non-profit medical clinic for Upper Egypt. I've been looking at how to do that too because I know it's his old dream. Egypt is our other home and I'd like to spend more time there working on a sustainable environmental impact for the region. I hope to make a larger impact for the betterment of all.




lots of doctors give their time freely to the poor and run no profit clinics in the area to help the needy


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you know the places and I can look into them? He explained to me that the governmental hospitals are free for the most part but that the service is not so great. The governmental hospitals are underfunded and the doctors are not paid well. 

In the villages a lot of people have to travel some distance to get labs or a CT scan. His idea is more along the lines of raising the over all well being of the population in the villages like Qena by providing more convenient services that are treating things like poor nutrition, anemia and parasitic infections.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zaytoona said:


> Do you know the places and I can look into them? He explained to me that the governmental hospitals are free for the most part but that the service is not so great. The governmental hospitals are underfunded and the doctors are not paid well.
> 
> In the villages a lot of people have to travel some distance to get labs or a CT scan. His idea is more along the lines of raising the over all well being of the population in the villages like Qena by providing more convenient services that are treating things like poor nutrition, anemia and parasitic infections.




It seems your husband is a doctor and Egyptian so he is the best placed person to find out. 


Get in touch with NGOs and volunteer with them


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

A good interesting article.
One of the first things that struck me about living in Egypt was the entrepreneurial spirit of the Egyptians.
So many just starting a small or one-man business doing anything to support their families...(I'm not talking about cheats and scammers here, but the many honest ones)
Bicycle repair shops, fruit sellers, cellphone repairs.....guys sitting in a line with tools waiting for some building work.....

My best friend came to Hurghada from Port Said where he was employed in IT, and started a business.
He's now , 10 years later a successful businessman, with a few employees, owning an apartment in Hurghada and another in Port Said, and happily married to a gorgeous Egyptian girl, with 2 lovely kids, both in private school.
He never cheated anybody to get this, never scammed a foreigner, and worked his ass off for everything he's got.
When he first came to Hurghada, he had nothing. Yes, I let him sleep in my spare room for 6 months, and helped him out in a small way financially.
But...he NEVER took advantage of me, financially or otherwise....his priority was always to pay back any loan he had from me (they were always very small loans, just day-to-day living stuff)

I'm using this guy as an example, there are so many like him. The entrepreneurial spirit is still alive and thriving in Egypt.


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

It's a nice article and all her points are spot on. 

It's a lot easier to make progress on something here because it always starts from such a low base, and that's why I'm enjoying my work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm a little leery, at least for the moment, of being affiliated with a NGO after the crack down and convictions of foreign NGOs in Egypt. I have looked into USAID however and their branches in the region.

I also came across an interesting article discussing the tech start ups in Cairo and I recalled that the woman who wrote the inspiring article in the original post of this thread was there working on a tech start up herself. I had no idea all the neat things they were doing with technology in Egypt.

Here's the article on the tech start ups: Egypt's revolution inspires tech start-ups


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep.... Egyptians can be resourceful when they need to...
Even down to out bawab that sat for years on a plastic lawn chair with 3 plastic legs and a wooden one, perfectly sculpted and painted white.

The thing that also amazed me was how quickly they picked up new languages...they can pick up the basics of a language in no time....It took me years to pick up very basic Arabic.


----------

